# wert für hiddenfield per javascript setzten



## Guest (20. Mai 2008)

hallo,

ich habe ein hyperlinkimage, wenn dieses geklickt wird soll ein javascript popup kommen (confirm popup). und je nach auswahl, OK oder ABBRECHEN soll ein wert in ein hiddenfield mit dem namen hiddenresult gesetzt werden.

das der dialog kommt, das habe ich hinbekommen mit:


```
clickResult = confirm("nacghricht");

f (clickResult == true){}
    var hiddenresult = document.getElementsByName("hiddenresult ")
    hiddenresult .value = "2"
}
```

wenn ich dann im klickevent des image im javacode auf das hiddenfield zugreife per gettext() bekomme ich immer null, also leer.

was mache ich falsch?

grüße


----------



## dajos7 (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo, also ich hab mal was gebastelt ...

Die Zuweisung geht bei mir hier immer. Auch das abfragen des Wertes im hiddenfield.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du mit java code den bereits geposteten javaSCRIPT Code meinst. Java != javascript.
Also nicht, dass wir hier was an Quelltext vermissen oder Missverständnisse aufkommen.



```
<html>

<head>
<title></title>
</head>


<body>
<script type="text/javascript">

function func () {
	
	var hiddenresult = document.getElementsByName("hiddenresult");
	
	if (confirm("nachricht")){
	    hiddenresult.value = "OK"
	} else {
		hiddenresult.value = "CANCELED"
	}
	
	
}
</script>

[url="#"] Click mich [/url]
<input name="hiddenresult" id="hiddenresult" type="hidden" value="test"/>



<input value="Test hidden Field" type="button" onclick="javascript:alert('value '+document.getElementsByName('hiddenresult').value);">

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Guest (24. Mai 2008)

hallo,

ich glaube ich wurde missverstanden.
der unterscheid zwischen java und javascricpt ist mir klar.
aber, und das habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen - schande über mich , ich arbeite mit jsf.
deshalb diese frage wie kann ich den wert des hiddefeldes ändern. 

grüße


----------



## maki (24. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja das: http://wiki.apache.org/myfaces/JavascriptWithJavaServerFaces

Ist am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, man kommt ber ziemlich schnell damit klar imho.


----------



## ARadauer (28. Mai 2008)

> var hiddenresult = document.getElementsByName("hiddenresult");



getElementByName gibt dir ein Array von Elemente zurück, ich würd getElementById nehmen


----------

